# What More Can I Do? So Many Quills :( new pic



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Guys Sheldons getting VERY noticable bald spotsM Took this pic this morning and he's averaging 30 + quills a day. I'm not seeing new growth. He had his second shot of revolution 2 days ago. His skin is still flaking off like snow. I'm putting flax oil on his skin which is bright pink. Guys I just had a 350 dollar vet bill and can't afford to do much else. I understand that mite affected quills can fall out for amonth after but this is getting scary. Sheldons apt to be bald in a couple weeks if this keeps up. Help?


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

oh geez  you must be so worried. I just read back on your Sheldon threads and I know I'm new but wanted to make a suggestion just based on practical canine experiences. I understand he is being treated for mites but no mites were found...and saw it suggested he may still lose quills for a while. That may just be where you are at in this moment.

If this were my quill-kid I would also explore a nutritional or environmental factor (allergy possibility to foods or something in your space) I didn't read any place what you are feeding or if you are changing his food/what he was eating before (although I did scan) . I also noticed you began feeding sweet potato. If he was not losing quills nor had thin looking spots when you got him....might be something to consider that maybe something "new" is the culprit. 

I hope your boy starts to feel better soon!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Check through all of the ingredients of everything he eats for salmon oil or salmon, maybe even other fish, to be on the safe side.

Have you tried Sunshine Factor?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't use flax seed oil or anything oil based on his skin until you find out what is the reason for his quill loss. Oil based products clog the pores and if this is a bacterial or fungal infection, it will make it worse. Instead, use a moisturizing body wash such as Aveeno unscented. Once he is clean, the vet will have a moisturizer that is not oil based and will not clog the pores. The most recent one I got is hypo allergenic and has no smell.

His skin should not be bright pink unless he is scratching himself all over, or if he has a bacterial or fungal infection.

Is he scratching? If he has mites he is going to be scratching or would have been scratching before the first revolution treatment. If he is scratching, perhaps the dosage is not enough and since Revolution is just about impossible to overdose, you can go with a stronger dose and it won't hurt. How much does he weigh and what dose did you give him? You said "shot of Revolution", did he get a shot as in needle, or did you mean dose as in dropped on his back? If shot, then it could not have been Revolution in which case, he could not get a stronger dose.

If he'es been scratching, if this were mites, the first dose of Revolution should have helped ease the scratching after about 24-48 hours as it would have killed the mites. Scratching would probably start again close to the time of the next treatment.

I suggest a nice warm Aveeno bath and use a soft toothbrush to very gently and I mean VERY gently brush his quills. Rinse him well and see if it helps the redness.

What bedding are you using? If shavings or carefresh, get him off it immediately. If liners, change your laundry soap or double rinse. Vinegar in the rinse water will cut any soap residue.

Unfortunately, it can take days to weeks for quill loss to stop once the solution is found so start with the most obvious things first which is mites, and bedding irritation. Next, consider food and leave out any treats and stick to a food mix, or single food that he was eating prior to the quill loss.

Good luck.


----------



## sdenney (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh no  I hope youre able to find a solution for Sheldon! My Tungsten is losing quills, too, and his skin is very flakey but not pink and he doesn't have any bald spots. Were you able go actually see the mites? I've never seen mites, or have had a mite problem with any of my pets so I don't really know what they look like. However, I saw a weird insect crawling on top of the bars of his cage yesterday and I have no idea what it was. I wonder if my hedgie may have mites, too... I'm going to look up some pictures. If he brought mites from his previous home, I don't want it to also effect my dog or rats. Hopefully it's just dry skin.

Keep us updated on Sheldon! I'll be thinking about him. Poor fellow looks so uncomfortable


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

sdenney said:


> I wonder if my hedgie may have mites, too... I'm going to look up some pictures. If he brought mites from his previous home, I don't want it to also effect my dog or rats. Hopefully it's just dry skin.
> quote]
> 
> All the mite talk has me right paranoid lol....Hazel routinely shakes then has a good scratch when she wakes at night (I watch her on camera) but doesn't do this any other time like when she is out for play at night with me nor do I hear her scratching during the day. Just when she wakes for the night, walk out of snooze spot, shake, have a good scratch then carry on with her wheeling/eating. I assume it's just a normal fluffing and puffing idea but I'm keeping a close eye with all the mite posts :shock: I would be right upset if my elderly little dog got mites as she has never responded well to many meds


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Don't use flax seed oil or anything oil based on his skin until you find out what is the reason for his quill loss. Oil based products clog the pores and if this is a bacterial or fungal infection, it will make it worse. Instead, use a moisturizing body wash such as Aveeno unscented. Once he is clean, the vet will have a moisturizer that is not oil based and will not clog the pores. The most recent one I got is hypo allergenic and has no smell.
> 
> His skin should not be bright pink unless he is scratching himself all over, or if he has a bacterial or fungal infection.
> 
> ...


Hey ,Nancy,

:Sheldons on fleece since mmmmmmmm 2.5 weeks ago I think. He was on carefresh and aspen with his old owner and carefresh for a bit with me till I found out how awesul it was.

By "shot" I mean dose, sorry for the confusion. Shawn and I bought some aveeno baby soothing bath treatment. It says its "100% collodial oatmeal" so we will try that. I've stopped the flax seed oil. I counted the quills today that came off, it was 37  I don't feel I'm cut out to be a hedgie owner anymore I've been crying a lot, feeling useless and the vet didn't do much and everything I'm doing isn't helping. -f he doesn't healup withing a month *revolution waiting time I read* I may have to give him up. I adopted him to give him a loving caring home and -m failing.

*sigh*


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

You're still giving him a loving, caring home! Give it some time, it's only been a few days.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

shortnerdy said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't use flax seed oil or anything oil based on his skin until you find out what is the reason for his quill loss. Oil based products clog the pores and if this is a bacterial or fungal infection, it will make it worse. Instead, use a moisturizing body wash such as Aveeno unscented. Once he is clean, the vet will have a moisturizer that is not oil based and will not clog the pores. The most recent one I got is hypo allergenic and has no smell.
> ...


Unfortunately being a hedgehog owner is also the bad I am sure Nancy and some of the long term owners could tell you similar stores and even worse where I am sure they were crying when things seemed helpless for their hedgies. Don't lose hope there's so many factors to consider and its always a possibility that this is one of those rare hedgehogs who just loses quills over their life time, I've read about it and I think Nancy had one or two she's mentioned. Its not common and you can't let yourself believe its your fault. Remember you took this hedgehog from a bad home where he got next to no real quality of life and you are giving that to him here, that is so very important and you should never forget that.

I can understand how upsetting this can be to any pet owner, but you cannot allow it to give up on caring and giving this little guy a forever home. Rescues come with so many surprises and often times they aren't pleasant, but do not lose faith


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear what you guys are going through. You are doing really good though and its not your fault. You are seeking answers and have been checking here in addition to taking the little one to the vets so you are doing everything in your power to figure it out. I know you are feeling bad and its hard when you little one has something wrong and you don't know for sure the cause but you are really doing a good job and its very likely that if he went to another home the other person may not be as diligent with his care as you are. I hope everything works out and you guys are able to get down to the bottom of it. You are seeking medical care at the vets and advice from everyone here so to me is seems like you are doing everything in your power and if he is still loosing quills its likely he would be no matter where he was.

Hoping for the best for you guys


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

shortnerdy said:


> I don't feel I'm cut out to be a hedgie owner anymore I've been crying a lot, feeling useless and the vet didn't do much and everything I'm doing isn't helping. -f he doesn't healup withing a month *revolution waiting time I read* I may have to give him up. I adopted him to give him a loving caring home and -m failing.
> 
> *sigh*


  Poor you! You are doing good and trying your very best....try to keep your chin up girl


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

I can't remember who said it on the other page that its been only a few days. Its been more like a few weeks. I wanted to make that clear. I'm not expecting results over night. But the redness of his skin in addition to the quill loss is getting worse.

Nancy mentioned aveeno ao we are giving that a go ...

*splats in fustration*


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

What is he eating? Sorry if I missed this.  

How is his weight? Other habits/behavior? Did the vet check for other parasites - internal/external? Cage temp? 

Have you tried SF? My vet swears that skin issues like flakes and quill loss are almost always caused by diet, if mites and parasites are ruled out.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

MissC said:


> What is he eating? Sorry if I missed this.
> 
> How is his weight? Other habits/behavior? Did the vet check for other parasites - internal/external? Cage temp?
> 
> Have you tried SF? My vet swears that skin issues like flakes and quill loss are almost always caused by diet, if mites and parasites are ruled out.


Hey Mrs C.

I forgot to answer that bit. He's eating chicken soup for the kittens soul kibbles. He likes his sweet potatoe baby food whixh he gets. Maybe once a week. He's turned his nose up at apple, bananna and chicken as well.

No idea if that "vet" checked for other stuff he did do a skin scraping, I'm scared to call and ask for more details as when I mentioned hedgie central he seemed insulted and defensive.

He's a little chunky, wheel is on the list to buy as is sunshine factor. I get paid friday and have some overtime logged so I hope to order his csw then. Sunshine factor ill start saturday if I can find it.

Ill be paying shawn back till sept for the vet trip. Vets are supposed to be good caring people . . I feel like he did nothing for Sheldon. His receptionist was nicer towards Sheldon than he was


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Missed this: Cage temp is averaging 80, and no unusual habits, he's recently learned liner diving *eyeroll* and "igloo flipping" hahahaha


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

The kibble does have salmon and salmon in it but don't make any changes until you get the blessing of one of the breeders, I know nothing about babies.

Did the vet check his poop? If not, I hate to tell you this, but you should prob go back to the vet and get him checked for other skin issues. Bring some poop with you! (His not yours.)

You have to either order SF on-line or get it from a vet. If you order it on-line, be sure to order it from Harrison's or else you can't be sure it's safe. I pay about $14 for an ounce in Calgary but the dosage is teeny so it lasts months.

My understanding is the Rev should've made a difference by now. But again, wait until Nancy or another mite expert comes along.

I am assuming he is eating, drinking, pooping okay? If you don't weigh him now, it's a good idea to start as a change in weight is often the first sign that something is up.

And relax...you're a good hedgiemama...doing all the right things. Sometimes, it's a long process of elimination before we get the right answers.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

His poops are normal and lots augh. He's drinking normal. Scale is also on my to buy list. I got moree fleece last pay that was all I could get 

I'm looking for a new vet as well.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

So Sheldons had some changes: He's devoloping yellow orangey goo *not sweet potatoe "leftovers* around radom spots. Shawn and I couldn't take it anymore. We consulted Hedgie Central vets and taking him to the dr in oakville. Dr Wolfgang? I called and they were so kind. God I hope this goes better than the last vet trip. 

Appts at 930am, ill let you know how it goes


----------

